

Fan starts campaign for Windows 7's immediate release - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/29/Fan_starts_campaign_for_Windows_7s_immediate_release_1.html

======
quoderat
Windows 7 seems like warmed-over Vista to me. The days of Microsoft innovation
-- if they ever existed -- are over.

What's most notable about Windows 7 is the ideas they've taken from Compiz,
which are certainly great on Linux.

